# The hotel bill



## Monica (Feb 11, 2011)

The Hotel Bill

An elderly lady decided to give herself a big treat for her significant birthday by staying overnight in one of London's most expensive hotels.






When she checked out next morning, the desk clerk handed her a bill for ?250.00.

She exploded and demanded to know why the charge was so high. "It's a nice hotel but the rooms certainly aren't worth ?250.00 for just an overnight stop without even breakfast." 






The clerk told her that ?250.00 is the 'standard rate' so she insisted on speaking to the Manager.

The Manager appeared and forewarned by the desk clerk announced: "the hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference centre which are available for use."  






'But I didn't use them," she said.  






''Well, they are here, and you could have," explained the Manager.

He went on to explain that she could also have seen one of the in-hotel shows for which the hotel is famous. "We have the best entertainers from Edinburgh, Glasgow, and Aberdeen performing here," the Manager said.

"But I didn't go to any of those shows," she said. 


Well, we have them, and you could have," the Manager replied.

No matter what amenity the Manager mentioned, she replied, "But I didn't use it!"

The Manager was unmoved, so she decided to pay, wrote a cheque and gave it to the Manager. 

The Manager was surprised when he looked at the cheque. "But madam, this cheque is only made out for ?50.00." ' 


'That's correct. I charged you ?200.00 for sleeping with me," she replied.

"But I didn't!" exclaims the very surprised Manager.

"Well, too bad, I was here, and you could have."  




Don't mess with Senior Citizens


----------



## gail1 (Feb 11, 2011)

pmsl love it
gail


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 11, 2011)

Monica said:


> The Hotel Bill
> 
> An elderly lady decided to give herself a big treat for her significant birthday by staying overnight in one of London's most expensive hotels.
> 
> ...



Love it monica, lol  Sheena


----------



## AnnW (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yes!!! if only that were true !!!

Good joke


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fabulous. Love it.


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 13, 2011)

Very funny!!!!!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very funny!


----------



## lorenso (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL. Touch


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 25, 2011)

hehehhe love it!!


----------



## bev (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Monica,

Thats a good one.Bev


----------

